# Consistency/Diversity



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Things that work to recover fall on the category of "Consistency over a period of time", this is what makes an habit, it takes 21 days to create one, if you want to change something make sure to stick to its for 2 weeks to make it work.

Then there is the other end of the spectrum, you also need to add Diversity to it. Yes, its almost a paradox!

To create an habit you must be consistent, however, to be flexible your must seek new alternatives, see news things, news ways of thinking about/doing things from time to time.

Disciple and Spontaneity can't coexist. But you can change modes whenever you wish, I think anxiety disorders can be linked to not acknowledging this on a deeper level. Anxiety is not making things in the present and constantly thinking about the future (albeit a negative one) so this dichotomy of Consistency/Diversity is a good candidate for your next introspection session.

To understand and accept (if you have trouble with it) this apparent paradox is key for building a FANTASTIC FUTURE and a POWERFUL LIFE.


----------

